# Nachtraidgilde 5 / 14 HC sucht Dich ! (20 Mann Mythisch)



## manda66 (16. November 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Nachtraidgilde Avantgarde.

Über uns:

Wir, die Nachtraidgilde <Avantgarde> bestehen seit Cataclysm und Raiden im 10er Content Semi-Progress. Unser Ziel ist es mit nachtaktiven Raidern gemeinsam erfolgreich zu raiden. Wir haben 3 Raidtage die Woche: Dienstag, Donnerstag und Sonntag jeweils von 23.15 Uhr bis 02.15 Uhr. Im Zuge der Änderungen die auf der Blizz Con bezüglich der Schlachtzugsgrößen bekannt wurden suchen wir für die 20 Mann Mythisch Raids noch ambitionierte, zuverlässige und aktive Spieler aller Klassen und Spezialisierungen.

Raidstatus (MoP 10er):

6 /14 HC

Wir suchen für Raidgruppe 1 : Semi Progress 


Aktive Spieler Ab gs 550 und mit HC XP


1 Paladin  Heiler


Wir suchen für Raidgruppe 2 :  NHC

Aktive Spieler Ab gs 540 und mit 13 / 14 Nhc Xp

1 Sehr guten Hexenmeister
1 Sehr guten Magier

Was ihr mitbringen solltet:

- wenn ihr aus beruflichen Gründen nur Nachts raiden könnt und das auch längerfristig sich         
  nicht ändert  
- mindestens 3x die Woche Zeit haben. Wir raiden Do, So und Di von 23:00-02:15 Uhr
- Lernbereitschaft, Aufmerksamkeit, Geduld und Kritikfähigkeit
- Ausreichendes Gear um uns im aktuellen Content zu unterstützen
- Bereitschaft sich auf neue Raids oder Bosse vorzubereiten
- Movement , Klassenverständniss und Verlässlichkeit

HP:www.nachtraidgilde.de​


----------



## Sabuesa (16. November 2013)

Ich weiß ja das man später crossrealm Raiden kann aber irgendwie vermisse ich die Server angabe und die Zugehörigkeit hier und auf der Website.




Im Arsenal mal nen Namen eines Mitglieds von der Website eingegeben und gefunden 

Blackrock / Horde.


----------



## manda66 (16. November 2013)

vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis Sabuesa.  
wir haben es nun verbessert auf der homepage​


----------



## Sabuesa (17. November 2013)

Kein akt ^^


----------

